# yellow platinum salt precipitate



## arthur kierski (Apr 5, 2011)

what is happening when the yellow salt precipitated from a chloride solution with nh4cl is not yellow?it is brownish(light),orange red,and strong deep yellow------
what should i do?
please help---it seems that i am extracting all the pgms from cats (of course not all the rh) ---since i do twice the same extraction and in the second time the stanous test does not show any pgms----
my problem know seems to separate well the pgms from each other
thanks 
Arthur


----------



## Lou (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's brownish that can mean low levels of iridium, or higher amounts of rhodium.

If it's orange red, that means you've got too much chlorine in solution and Pd is co-precipitating.

If it's a strong deep yellow, then that's a good sign.

If there's a light, apple green color, then it's slight rhodium contamination.


----------



## arthur kierski (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks Lou---once again you cleared my mind


----------

